# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Roli i gruas në shoqëri

## Albo

Sot është 8 marsi, Dita Ndërkombëtare e Gruas, që shqiptarët e njohin edhe si Ditën e Nënës, dita ku nderohet sakrifica dhe përkushtimi i gjithë grave në botë, në familje, në shoqëri, në punë e kudo. Përfitoj nga ky rast që krahas urimit për nënën time, të uroj edhe të gjitha nënat shqiptare në veçanti:

*Gëzuar 8 Marsin në ngrohtësinë familjare të njerëzve të zemrës suaj!*

Dhe duke marrë shkak nga kjo, desha që krahas urimeve për festën të diskutonim edhe mbi rolin e jashtëzakonshëm të gruas në shoqëri. Po ju shtroj disa pyetje në mënyrë që tu provokoj mendimin dhe meditimin tuaj:

*- E imagjinoni dot një botë pa motra, pa nëna, pa gra, pa shoqe e mikesha?
- Si e pasurojnë jetën tuaj dashuria e një nënë, një motre, një gruaje, një vajze të porsalindur?
- Cila është mënyra më e mirë për të nderuar sakrificën e përshkushtimin e tyre në jetën tonë?*

Diskutim të këndshëm.
Albo

----------


## ardit88

ju uroj gëzuar 8 marsin të gjitha nënave, veçanerisht atyre shqiptare.
8 marsi eshte nje dite e shenuar për grate.
Duke dashur ti përgjigjem pyetjes së albos: E imagjinoni dot një botë pa motra, pa nëna, pa gra, pa shoqe e mikesha?
Do të thosha që jeta pa to është shumë e vështirë në mos e pamundur që të vazhdohet të jetohet (jo për çështje riprodhimi por për vetë rolin që ato kanë në shoqëri) nuk besoj se do te ketë ndonjë person që mund ta imagjinojw veten pa to, në jetë.

----------


## rovip

:Lulja3: 


> Sot është 8 marsi, Dita Ndërkombëtare e Gruas, që shqiptarët e njohin edhe si Ditën e Nënës, dita ku nderohet sakrifica dhe përkushtimi i gjithë grave në botë, në familje, në shoqëri, në punë e kudo. Përfitoj nga ky rast që krahas urimit për nënën time, të uroj edhe të gjitha nënat shqiptare në veçanti:
> 
> *Gëzuar 8 Marsin në ngrohtësinë familjare të njerëzve të zemrës suaj!*
> 
> Dhe duke marrë shkak nga kjo, desha që krahas urimeve për festën të diskutonim edhe mbi rolin e jashtëzakonshëm të gruas në shoqëri. Po ju shtroj disa pyetje në mënyrë që tu provokoj mendimin dhe meditimin tuaj:
> 
> *- E imagjinoni dot një botë pa motra, pa nëna, pa gra, pa shoqe e mikesha?
> - Si e pasurojnë jetën tuaj dashuria e një nënë, një motre, një gruaje, një vajze të porsalindur?
> - Cila është mënyra më eGEZUAR FESTEN E MESUESIT TE GJITHE MESUESIT SHQIPTARE E ATA QE JANE NE EMIGRAZION ...JU NA DHURUAT SHUME NE JETEN TONE DHE MERITONI PAK NGA VARGJET:
> ...


TE FALEMINDERIT ALBO QE JE DHE KAQ I KUJDESHEM...LUM NENA QE TE KA...
UNE JAM NENE E 4 FEMIJVE ,TASHME TE RRITUR POR ATA JANE  FEMIJE PER MUA ...GJITHE JETEN!!

----------


## Warning

Nuk janë aspak 3743 pika uji të mbledhura me kujdes në një shishe, por janë 30 një përqindësha të mbledhura në enën e parlamentit. Kjo është nisma e fundit ligjore që qeveria e maxhorancës ka ndërmarrë për të rritur numrin e përfaqësimit të grave në parlamentin shqiptar në masën 30 përqind.

E reklamuar si reformë qeverisjeje dhe si një hap para në drejtim të barazisë gjinore në politikbërje, kjo nismë ligjore kësaj radhe nuk është veçse një zgjidhje mekanike e përdhunshme, statistikore dhe aspak reale.

Vendosja e përqindjeve përsa i përket rolit të gruas në shoqëri, në një farë mënyre e margjinalizon vetë këtë rol. Vetë përqindja duket si një asistencë sociale që u jepet gjinisë tjetër për të dalë në mënyrë të imponuar nga një nivel inferior social i nënkuptuar.

Së pari vetë mentaliteti i përqindjes së pjesëmarrjes së gruas jo vetëm në politikë por edhe në fusha të tjera të jetës, është një farë legjitimiteti inferioriteti i sanksionuar me ligj, dhe nga ana tjetër është jo e drejtë për vetë gjininë femërore e cila do të duhet të përfaqësohet nga një 30 përqindësh i cili do të jetë po subjekt i përzgjedhjes së një “bande” partiake burrash. Nëse kjo përzgjedhje nuk dotë jetë, dhe nuk ka gjasa të jetë, bazuar mbi performancën, kontributin apo meritën individuale, atëherë grumbulli i grave në parlament do të shëmbëllente jashtë rolit të vërtetë duke dëmtuar imazhin e saj.

Përqindjet e imponuara përsa i përket pjesëmarrjes së gruas në shoqëri, kanë pasur kulmin e tyre gjatë diktaturës, ku gruaja pothuaj në masën 50 përqind ishte pranë burrit, që nga Kuvendi Popullor e deri tek gratë krenare në furrën e çeliçeve, gratë montatore në majën e oxhaqeve, gra që lugën dhe pirunin e kishin ndërruar me kazmën dhe lopatën, gra që korrnin misrin më shpejt se autokombajna, me krahë e muskuj bodybuilding-u ato realizonin prodhimin gjatë turnit të tretë, natën.

Pra, nëse do të mendonim se përqindjet janë mjeti më efikas i së ashtuquajturës barazi gjinore, eksperienca jonë socialiste na tregoi të kundërtën. Nuk mjaftuan gjithë ato integrime të sforcuara të gruas në shoqëri për të barazuar rolin e gjinive në mbarëvajtjen kolektive. Kjo për arsyen më të thjeshtë. Përsa kohë që meritokracia apo performanca individuale qoftë e burrit apo e gruas të matet me përqindje, atëherë rezultati do të jetë i deformuar.

Mendoj se thelbi i problemit qëndron tek qasja që i bëhet rolit të gjinive në shoqëri. Është e vërtetë se në Perëndim ka tentativa për të përcaktuar influenca gjinore në bazë kalkulimesh, por, eksperienca ka treguar se ato kanë dështuar dhe se roli i gjinive si burrë dhe grua janë kthyer na shtratin e natyrshëm duke lënë përqindjet jetime dhe joefikase.

Në të vërtetë i gjithë spektri i marrëdhënieve burrë grua, si në familje dhe jashtë saj në shoqëri, është i profilizuar në dy qëndrime kryesore në atë sekularist dhe ateist dhe në qëndrimin tjetër teist apo religjioz,ku këta të fundit, nuk mohojnë rolin e krijimit të gjinive njerëzore.

Përsa i përket grupit të parë, duke qenë se është një grup i cili e konsideron qënien njerëzore si një prodhim i shkakësisë duke përjashtuar rolin e krijimit të një krijuesi mbi qëniet njerëzore, e konsideron ndarjen gjinore si luftë apo sfidë për dominimin e shoqërisë, ku përparësia shekullore e burrit duhet luftuar me çdo kusht. Pra, duke qenë qënie rastësore, mundësisht me prejardhje majmunore, dy gjinitë e qënies njerëzore edhe pse janë të dënuara të jetojnë bashkarisht, duhet t’i tregojnë njëri-tjetrit se janë të aftë të dominojnë rolet e ndërsjellta. Ky botëkuptim sekularist mbi gjinitë ka sjellur deformime të jashtëzakonshme në praktikën jetësore si dhe në mënyrën e të konceptuarit të rolit të gjinive duke i nxjerrë dhunshëm nga shtrati i natyrshmërisë së vet.

Prandaj në botën propagandistike nuk habitesh tek sheh femra që përdorin armët më mirë se burrat, apo nga ato që me dy lëvizje shtrijnë në tokë për vdekje dhjetë sosh. Ekzaltimi i gruas agjente, vrasëse me pagesë, boksiere apo shkatërruese, janë forma të cilat me gjithë përpjekjet, pak kanë ndikuar në ndryshimin substancial të rolit të gjinive.

Ndërsa grupi i dytë, është ai që beson se qënia njerëzore si pasojë edhe gjinitë, janë vepër arti të krijuara nga një krijues posedues i një inteligjience superiore, i cili me gjinitë ka mpleksur edhe rolet, performancën, prirjet e secilës palë, duke krijuar jo një gjini superiore dhe një tjetër inferiore, por, duke krijuar dy gjini lider secili në kompetencat, performancën dhe aftësitë e veta.

Natyra e burrit dhe e gruas është aq e ndryshme nga njëri-tjetri sa do të ishte fatale dhe e pamundur të përpiqeshim të ndërronim rolet. Prandaj qasja më e drejtë në opinionin tim, është qasja ku secila gjini është lidere në kompetencat e veta të cilat janë pjesë e një mandati hyjnor dhënë secilit.

Kjo nuk përjashton aspak që një grua të jetë  politikane, të drejtojë biznese, apo edhe inciativa të tjera, po ashtu nuk është përjashtues fakti që burrat të jenë kuzhinirë të mirë, por e gjitha kjo brënda kufizimeve të veta që secila gjini dashje pa dashje i ka pjesë të vetën.

Në këtë kontekst përqindja në pjesmarrje është si një trup i huaj, një mjet i dhunshëm, për të prishur ekulibrat e pozicioneve. Ka fusha ku gratë mund të jenë më të afta se 30 përqind ashtu siç ka fusha ku burrat janë më pak. Pra merita, aftësia, kontributi janë treguesit e vërtetë që përcaktojnë realisht rolet në shoqëri, kjo përsa kohë nuk ekziston një diskriminim i hapur.

Kontributet reale të secilës gjini janë përqindja më e mirë dhe tagri më kuptimplotë për pozicionet e ndërsjellta në shoqëri.

----------


## Warning

Arritja e barazisë gjinore sot shtrohet me forcën e një imperativi jo thjesht nga "logjika matematike", pra nga fakti se gratë përbëjnë gjysmën e shoqërisë, por nisur nga koncepti modern i vlerësimit të të drejtave të tyre si pjesë integrale e të drejtave të njeriut. Përtej dallimit mashkull-femër dhe burrë-grua qëndron një thelb i përbashkët njerëzor dhe human. Është pikërisht kjo "esencë" njerëzore ajo që i bën dhe duhet t‘i bëjë gratë mbartëse legjitime të të drejtave të barabarta me burrat në kontekstin e një shoqërie të lirë dhe demokratike.

Kombet e qytetëruara dhe me demokraci të zhvilluar kanë treguar se arritja e këtij synimi nuk është një utopi. Sigurisht që mjeti për realizimin e këtij qëllimi është krijimi i shoqërisë së mundësive të barabarta për të dyja gjinitë dhe nëpërmjet bashkëveprimit të të dyja gjinive, të burrave dhe grave, në të gjitha fushat dhe sferat e organizimit shoqëror. Barazia e vërtetë gjinore realizohet vetëm në kushtet e lirisë. Kalimi nga diktatura në demokraci ishte kalimi "nga mbretëria e domosdoshmërisë në atë të lirisë" edhe për gratë shqiptare, të cilat, duke u bërë pjesë e këtij ndryshimi epokal, projektuan shpresa të reja dhe një perspektivë të re për arritjen e barazisë gjinore. 

Në realitetin e ri social-politik të këtyre 17 viteve në demokraci janë krijuar shanse dhe mundësi të reja për afirmimin e rolit të gruas në shoqëri, janë shembur mjaft tabu të së kaluarës dhe po strukturohet një kulturë e re e afirmimit të barazisë gjinore. Tashmë problemet gjinore janë vendosur në një perspektivë të re institucionale dhe ligjore. Dimensionet e lirisë janë zgjeruar, shoqëria është më e vetëdijesuar për të drejtat e grave dhe rolin që ato duhet të kenë në shoqëri. Por ky proces ecën përmes vështirësive dhe kontradiktave.

Në shoqërinë shqiptare me orientim ende të fuqishëm maskilist, me doza të forta të mentalitetit tradicional dhe një "matrice sociale" të paurbanizuar, kultura atavike që legjitimon pushtetin e burrave vazhdon të mbijetojë dhe prodhojë steriotipet gjinore, dhunën, diskriminimin dhe pabarazitë me gjininë tjetër. Prania ende e fuqishme e steriotipeve gjinore dhe dhunës në familje është dëshmia më e qartë se problemi i pabarazisë gjinore është prezent, strukturor dhe kompleks.

Një nga shkaqet e lëvizjes së ngadalshme në rrugën e emancipimit shoqëror është fakti se shumë aktivitete, konferenca, seminare dhe aksione të fokusuara në çështjet gjinore u adresohen vetëm grave dhe konceptohen si çështje ekskluzive të grave. Promovimi i të drejtave të grave dhe nismat për përmirësimin e statusit të tyre në shoqëri shpesh bëhet nga këndvështrime feministe. Rrallë ndodh që në aktivitete të organizuara për probleme të barazisë gjinore të jenë të ulur në një tavolinë dhe diskutojnë së bashku burrat dhe gratë. Adaptimi i një qasje që sjell së bashku në tavolinë burrat dhe gratë, është parakusht për transformimin e shoqërisë dhe kalimin nga kultura maskiliste në një kulturë të bazuar në barazinë gjinore. 

Fakti që të drejtat e grave janë legalizuar si pjesë integrale e të drejtave të njeriut, është një hap progresiv në rrugën e zhvillimit demokratik të vendit. Por retorikat patetike për respektimin e të drejtave të grave nuk mund të fshehin realitetin gri, disavantazhet, pengesat dhe problemet sociale me të cilat ballafaqohen femrat në përpjekjet e tyre për pjesëmarrje dhe status të barabartë në shoqëri. Tranzicioni traumatik shqiptar ka prodhuar dukuri dhe problematika të reja sociale, sikurse janë tërheqja e grave nga jeta ekonomike dhe rreziku i rikthimit në strukturat patriarkale, sidomos në zonat rurale, zgjerimi i frikshëm i përmasave të dhunës në familje dhe trafikimi i femrave për qëllime prostitucioni dhe shfrytëzimi seksual. 

Procesi i kalimit nga ekonomia e centralizuar në ekonominë e tregut është shoqëruar me dy prirje të cilat shkojnë në kahe të kundërt me prirjet analoge në vendet industriale të zhvilluara. Edhe pse vitet e fundit ka një rritje të ndjeshme të numrit të grave të punësuara, statistikat e papunësisë të krahasuar ndërmjet të dy gjinive tregojnë se femrat janë më të prekura nga ky fenomen, i cili ndikon ndjeshëm në "feminizimin" e varfërisë dhe desocializimin e grave.

Prirja tjetër është rritja e numrit të grave të punësuara në ekonomitë shtëpiake (bujqësi) dhe njësitë e vogla të biznesit, shumica e të cilave janë pronë e burrit. Tërheqja e grave nga sfera e punës dhe kthimi në modelin e familjes tradicionale dobëson pavarësinë ekonomike, e cila është faktor esencial për afirmimin e personalitetit dhe pjesëmarrjen e tyre të barabartë në jetën e vendit. 

Një tregues tjetër i (pa)barazisë gjinore është shpërndarja e mundësive për ndryshimin e statusit social. Në kushtet e shoqërisë pluraliste dhe demokratike shanset dhe mundësitë për ndryshimin e sistemit të statuseve sigurisht janë të hapura për të dyja gjinitë, por ato nuk janë të shpërndara në mënyrë të barabartë dhe simetrike. Jo pak gra në përpjekje për t‘u përshtatur me kushtet dhe kërkesat e ekonomisë së tregut kanë arritur suksese, duke u afirmuar si drejtuese të afta në jetën politike, shoqërore, kulturore dhe në botën e biznesit. Por analizat dhe vëzhgimet dëshmojnë se janë pikërisht burrat që kanë arritur të ndryshojnë dhe ngrihen më shpejt në hierarkinë statusore, duke zotëruar vende pune që janë më të paguara, duke siguruar pozicione vendimmarrëse në jetën politike, në sferën e administratës publike dhe në botën e biznesit. Ky realitet dëshmon për barrierat sociale dhe "kostot" më të larta të përpjekjeve që duhet të bëjnë femrat për të afirmuar personalitetin në një shoqërie të strukturuar historikisht për dominimin e meshkujve. Publicistja dhe gazetarja e njohur, Oriana Falaci, në librin e saj "Seksi i shpërfillur", me mprehtësi nënvizonte se, ndërsa për burrat problemet me të cilat përballen shkaktohen nga statusi social, ekonomik dhe përkatësia racore, për gratë problemet dhe pengesat vijnë pikërisht prej gjinisë, pra nga fakti i të qenit femër! 

Statusi dhe roli dytësor i gruas në shoqëri nuk është një "aksident", por produkt i organizmit strukturor dhe funksionimit të shoqërisë, është shprehje e një kulture të tërë të "çimentuar" në rrjedhën e historisë, e cila ka legjitimuar pozitën superiore, dominuese dhe pushtetin e burrit në familje në sferat social-ekonomike dhe politike. Historikisht, mbi bazën e ndarjes tradicionale të roleve gjinore është ngritur struktura e organizimit të jetës në familje dhe më tej ky model është transplantuar dhe fuqizuar në jetën sociale, ekonomike dhe politike. "Fataliteti" i dallimit biologjiko-seksual te mashkullit dhe femrës duket sikur ka "vulosur" pandryshueshmërish pozitën e pabarabartë të gruas me burrin në shoqëri. Progresi dhe arritja e barazisë reale gjinore në tri fushat bazë, në familje, në fushën social-ekonomike, si dhe në jetën politike dhe publike, nuk mund të vijë spontanisht dhe as vetëm nëpërmjet shpresave për iluminimin e shoqërisë. Sigurisht që në promovimin e të drejtave të grave dhe parandalimin e formave më ekstreme të shkeljes së këtyre të drejtave, sikurse është dhuna gjinore, lipset më shumë angazhim për sensibilizimin dhe ndërgjegjësimin e shoqërisë. 

Transformimi kulturor i shoqërisë është një proces i gjatë dhe kompleks dhe si i tillë kërkon jo vetëm apel, por edhe përmirësim të instrumenteve ligjore, ngritjen e strukturave mbështetëse dhe krijimin e barazisë së mundësive për punë, karrierë, vendimmarrje dhe përfaqësim. Shoqërisë tonë do t‘i duhet të përshkruajë një rrugë ende të gjatë për të mbërritur në atë "stacion" të historisë, ku barazia gjinore të jetë pranuar si një realitet i ri, ku burrat dhe gratë të kenë të njëjtat detyrime dhe të njëjtat privilegje, të njëjtat mundësi reale për afirmim të personalitetit dhe pjesëmarrjes në të gjitha sferat e jetës shoqërore. 

Arritja e këtij synimi dhe krijimi i një realiteti të ri social nuk mund të pritet vetëm nga angazhimi i institucioneve shtetërore. Përfshirja më gjerësisht e shoqërisë civile, pjesëmarrja e komunitetit dhe marrja e përgjegjësive nga pushteti vendor, fuqizimi i familjes dhe nxitja e një kulture të re të respektimit të të drejtave të grave, janë çelësi për të çuar përpara aksionin civil për arritjen e barazisë gjinore në të gjitha fushat e jetës. Vetëm në kontekstin e këtij aksioni permanent dhe gjithëpërfshirës do të mund të parandalohen dhe eliminohen gradualisht krimet në familje dhe format e dhunës gjinore. Në të kundërt, aspiratat dhe strategjitë për arritjen e barazisë gjinore sipas standardeve dhe koncepteve bashkëkohore, do të mbeteshin thjesht një utopi. 

Marr nga  gazeta shqip

----------


## Warning

Sami Frashëri për emancipimin e gruas

Drita ÇETAKU
PERLA – Revistë shkencore – Kulturore tremujore
Viti IX  2004 Nr. 2 (33)   fq. 91-97
Botuesi: Fondacioni Kulturor “Saadi Shirazi” – Tiranë


Megjithëse kalendari i sivjetëm shënon njëqind vjet nga koha kur mendimtari dhe shkrimtari i shquar Sami Frashëri ndërroi jetë, rivlerësimi i shkrimeve të tij nuk mund të konsiderohet si përsëritje që nuk sjell asgjë të re. Kjo për arsye se vepra që ai la pas shquhet si për gjerësinë e tematikës, ashtu edhe për mendimin modern që pasqyrohet në të. Prirja drejt evropianizimit dhe modernizimit të jetës, e cila u pasqyrua edhe në lëvizjen për dhënien e të drejtave të gruas, ishte një nga motive që drejtoi jetën brenda Perandorisë Osmane gjatë periudhës kur jetoi Sami Frashëri. Por ajo që e dallon ose që e vë Frashërin në radhët e figurave më të shquara të kohës është aftësia jo vetëm për të përqafuar lëvizjet përparimtare, por edhe për ta gjykuar e kërkuar shembullin më të përparuar. Idetë që shpreh Sami Frashëri mbi të drejtat e femrave në broshurën me titull Gratë (Kadinlar) të shkruar në vitin 1879 dhe të botuar në vitin 1880, megjithëse një libër i vogël prej 88 faqesh, provojnë se sa i gjithëpërfshirë, por edhe i veçantë është vendi i tij në kuadrin e lëvizjeve për zhvillim. Sipas autorit kjo broshurë përmbledh një çështje shumë të rëndësishme, shumë të gjerë dhe shumë të madhe. Në të bëhet fjalë për vendin e gruas në shoqëri, meqenëse fjala grua nënkupton gjysmën e llojit njerëzor (11). 
Për të kuptuar më mirë ndihmesën që dha Sami Frashëri në lëvizjen për të drejtat e njërës prej forcave më të mëdha të shoqërisë njerëzore, gruas, është e domosdoshme të bëhet një përmbledhje nga ky këndvështrim i tablosë së epokës dhe të shoqërisë  osmane.
Në imagjinatën e shumë njerëzve, femra në shoqërinë osmane është njësuar me figurën e gruas së haremit (cariye). Burimet kryesore të shkruara, që kanë krijuar këtë imazh, janë vjelur kryesisht nga shkrimet gjysmë artistike të udhëtarëve evropianë, ambasadorëve të huaj, që vizitonin perandorinë apo robërve që kishin shërbyer në saraje (Peirce 156). Por fermanët e padishahëve janë  një burim tjetër edhe më i saktë, që vërteton se sa e kontrolluar dhe e kufizuar ishte jeta e gruas në atë periudhë. Në fermanin e vitit 1726 shkruhet:
Pasi është vërejtur që zonjat e Stambollit mbajnë veshje në kundërshtim me ligjet e Sheriatit dhe sulltanatit, që disa femra të pabindura imitojnë femrat e huaja e shëtisin rrugëve të zbuluara, me qëllim që të hutojnë popullin dhe gratë e ndershme, që shohin këto imituese e tërhiqen prej tyre, ndalohen rreptësisht çështjet e sipërpërmndura. (Aydin) 
Kjo gjendje e vështirë bëri që lëvizja për emancipimin e gruas, e cila filloi në perëndim, të ndjehej pas një periudhe të shkurtër edhe në shoqërinë osmane, por ndryshe nga lëvizjet në Evropë, ato nuk shprehnin dhunë dhe demonstrata, por ishin më tepër një paraqitje intelektuale e problemit në shkrimet e kohës. Në vitin 1839 reforma e Tanzimatit preku, për herë të parë, problemin e të drejtave të gruas. Reformat e mëparshme të shekujve 17 dhe 18 kishin prekur vetëm fushat e ushtrisë dhe të teknologjisë. Ndërsa reformat e shekullit të 19 ishin më radikale, efektive dhe moderne. Për këtë arsye të trajtosh problemin e emancipimit të saj në kuadrin e lëvizjes për modernizim, do të thotë që t`i afrohesh një vlerësimi objektiv. Reformat e zbatuara në periudhën e Tanzimatit ishin përgatitur në mënyrë të tillë që të sillnin një sistem të centralizuar, i cili mbështetej në parime të caktuara të sistemeve politike, administrative dhe juridike. Megjithëse në fermanin e Tanzimatit  nuk kishte nene të reja që lidheshin me emancipimin e gruas, mentaliteti që filloi të formohej në këtë periudhë ndihmoi për rishikimin e pozicionit të femrës në shoqëri.  Ndryshimet që u bënë në fushën e drejtësisë ndikuan për mirë edhe në këtë drejtim. Me hyrjen në fuqi të ligjeve të reja në vitin 1844, gratë, për herë të parë, u regjistruan në regjistrat e popullsisë, ndërsa në vitin 1858 nëpërmjet Ligjit të pronës ato gëzuan të drejtën e trashëgimit të pasurisë. Në periudhën para Tanzimatit ishte e papranueshme të shtrohej për diskutim çështja e përfshirjes së femrës në trashëgiminë e truallit, të cilin ajo vetëm mund ta blinte dhe jo ta trashëgonte. Ai që trashëgonte brenda familjes ishte vetëm djali. Gratë arritën, gjithashtu, të hedhin hapa të rëndësishëm në drejtim të pavarësisë së tyre ekonomike duke fituar disa të drejta nga pikëpamja juridike, siç ishte pranimi si i jashtëligjshëm i profesionit të mantenutës (cariyelik) etj.   
Arsimi ishte një fushë tjetër ku u hodhën hapat e parë drejt dhënies së disa të drejtave femrës. Para periudhës së Tanzimatit institucionet arsimore përfaqësoheshin nga medresetë, shkollat Sıbyan (fillore) dhe Enderun (shkolla pranë sulltanatit ku përgatiteshin zyrtarët e ardhshëm), nga të cilat femrave u lejohej të ndiqnin vetëm shkollat Sıbyan.  Arsmimi fetar shihej i mjaftueshëm dhe për këtë arsye vajzave nuk u njiheshin mundësi të tjera. Përvetësimi i një profesioni nga ana e femrave nuk pranohej si një domosdoshmëri, për më tepër, kur punësimi i gruas nuk shihej si një hap pozitiv nga ana e shoqërisë. Por ndryshimet brenda Perandorisë, në mënyrë të natyrshme, i përfshinë edhe gratë në diskutimet për ndryshimet arsimore. Bashkëshortet dhe nënat, që humbën burrat dhe djemtë në luftrat shumëvjeçare, u detyruan të punonin për të siguruar bukën e gojës, por ato nuk gëzonin asnjë lloj profesioni. Përkundrejt kësaj, në periudhën e Tanzimatit u bë e mundur përfshirja e femrave në arsimin zyrtar. Në vitin 1859 hapet shkolla e parë ruzhdije (niveli i mesëm) për vajza, në vitin 1869 hapen shkollat profesionale dhe në 1870 Darülmuallimati (shkolla pedagogjike për mësueset e ardhshme) (Çeri 15) . 
Shkollat e sipërpërmendura do të shërbenin si vatra për formimin e nënshtetaseve të afta për t’u mbështetur në forcat e veta nga pikëpamja ekonomike, nëna të ardhshme të kulturuara, femra që do të mund të punonin në profesione të tilla si: rrobaqepëse, mami dhe mësuese.  
Femra, e cila më parë ishte në pozicionin e një njeriu jo aktiv, pas ndryshimeve që solli Tanzimati, ndonëse me hapa të ngadalshëm, filloi të përcaktonte pozicionin e saj aktiv brenda shoqërisë.  Për pasojë  ndryshimet në fushën e arsimit dhe të drejtësisë, të cilat përgatitën terrenin për një pavarësi ekonomike të femrës, natyrshëm u pasqyruan edhe në veprat letrare dhe filozofike të  kohës. Gazetat qenë tribuna e parë ku u ngrit zëri për të drejtat e gruas. Trajtimi në shtyp i ngjarjeve shoqërore të kësaj epoke ishte i pashmangshëm. Pasqyrimi i problemit në fjalë në periodikët e kohës paraqet një rëndësi të dyfishtë për arsye se ato mbeten reflektuese të problemeve të mprehta të kohës dhe njëkohësisht, parashtruese të identitetit dhe opinioneve të grupeve të caktuara. Duke llogaritur që gazeta e parë e shtypur brenda kufijve të Perandorisë Osmane i takon vitit 1831, dalja në vitin 1869 e një suplementi të titulluar Terakki-i Muhadderat, që trajtonte probleme të prapambetjes së gruas duke e krahasuar me atë evropiane, konsiderohet si një hap i shpejtë. Penat, që “sulmonin” veçoritë që i shkaktonin dhimbje femrës u përpoqën t’ia përçonin mesazhin e tyre edhe shoqërisë së kohës.Sami Frashëri, njëra nga penat më aktive dhe të suksesshme të kohës, fill pas romanit të tij Taassuk-i Talat dhe Fitnat, ku prek drejtpërdrejt temën e emancipimit të gruas në vitin 1880 shfaqet me dy inisiativa të reja: gazetën Aile (Familja), e cila radhitet e katërta në periodikët që trajtojnë temën e gruas dhe broshurën e sipërpërmendur Gratë.    
Krahas gazettes së ndërtuar sipas modelit perëndimor Sabah, ku Sami Frashëri përpiqej të gjente përgjigje për problemet që shfaqeshin në aspekte të ndryshme të jetës shoqërore brenda Perandorisë, ai filloi të jepte vlerësime për vendin e gruas në shoqëri edhe në gazetën Aile. Në gazetën Aile ai trajtoi tema të tilla si: prapambetja e gruas, arsimimi i femrës, pjesëmarrja aktive e saj në jetën sociale, pozicioni si një edukatore e brezit të ardhshëm brenda familjes, roli si amvisë, kujdesi për shëndetin etj. Sipas Sami Frashërit, themeli i shoqërisë ishte familja, ndërsa themeli i familjes ishte fëmija, i cili edukohej nga nëna. Kur thua “familje” nënkupton gruan. Shoqëria njerëzore formohet nga familjet; meqenëse harmonia e shoqërisë njerëzore është e lidhur me harmoninë brenda familjes dhe kjo e fundit me edukimin e përgjithshëm të gruas, edukimi i gruas është i nevojshëm për harmoninë e përgjithshme shoqërore” (Gratë 26). Duke iu referuar temave të trajtuara nënkuptohet se kjo gazetë me jetëgjatësi të shkurtër (7 numra) kishte më tepër rol dhe material didaktik.   
Sami Frashëri, i cili mbronte ndryshimin në kahje pozitive të statusit të gruas në jetën shoqërore dhe familje, kur vlerësonte pozicionin e saj, mungesën e një pavarësie ekonomike e lidhte me shkallën e arsimimit.  Në periudhën e Tanzimatit, kur vlerat e qytetërimit perëndimor u shtrinë në çdo fushë të jetës, Sami Frashëri arrin të  kritikojë lënien pas dore të arsmimit të gruas në Perandorinë Osmane.  Ai mbron tezën për kryerjen e reformave të reja në arsim dhe arsimimin me dije bashkëkohore të femrave.   
Duke e parë gazetarinë vetëm si një nga tribunat, por jo të vetmen, ku ai mund të shprehte mendimet e tij moderne ky mendimtar i shquar i pasqyroi mendimet e tij rreth emancipimit të gruas më qartësisht se në të gjitha shkrimet paraardhëse në veprën me natyrë filozofike Gratë. Duke analizuar arsimimin e gruas Sami Frashëri në këtë vepër arrin në përfundime shumë të rëndësishme mbi faktorët themelorë që ndikojnë në zhvillimin dhe integrimin e shoqërisë njerëzore në përgjithësi.
Në hyrje të broshurës Frashëri shkruan se çështja e të drejtave të gruas është e një rëndësie kaq të madhe dhe të veçantë sa ai nuk mund të deklaronte se me një shkrim të tillë të shkurtër të marrë përsipër të trajtojë gjendjen e gjysmës së llojit njerëzor që jeton mbi rruzullin tokësor (11). Ai shkruan: “[N]ë qoftë se pata guximin të përdor kalemin për një çështje kaq të rëndësishme siç është nevoja e ngutshme për përmirësimin e gjendjes së gruas, që e shohim si shkakun e  vetëm të përparimit dhe zhvillimit, kjo bazohet në brengën që përjetoj nga mungesa e shkrimeve në gjuhën tonë mbi këtë temë kaq të rëndësishme” (11-12). Këto fjalë vërtetojnë se, pavarësisht nga përpjekjet e bëra deri atëherëö mungonte plotësisht një material në formë manifesti, që të parashtronte problemet dhe të prekte plagët e gruas në shoqërinë osmane. Ky hap i guximshëm i Sami Frashërit mbetet i pariö si shumë inisiativa të tij në fushën e letrave. 
Broshura ndahet në dy pjesë kryesore. Në pjesën e parë shkrimtari rithekson rrugën e dijes si një nga rrugët e shpëtimit dhe të fitimit të të drejtave të gjithanshme të gruas, ndërsa në pjesën e dytë analizohet pozicioni i gruas nga aspekti fetar. 
     	Në pjesën e parë të librit me titull Gratë ai shtjellon gjendjen e femrës në pozicionin e vajzës, nënës, dhe më pas të gjyshes dhe i krahason ato me gjendjen në të cilën ndodhet femra evropiane, duke theksuar se gjendja e femrave në Perandorinë Osmane është më e vështirë: 		
Shkurt, megjithëse  shoqëria njerëzore përbëhet nga dy pjesë të  
barabarta, burra dhe gra, është e pamundur që kjo shoqëri të përparojë dhe të qytetërohet me ritmet  e kërkuara, në nje kohë që njëri nga këto grupe ka mbetur injorant, dembel dhe i paarsimuar. (36)
Për këtë arsye, sipas Sami Frashërit, arsimimi i femrës, që është “gjysma e llojit njerëzor” sjell si rrjedhojë arsimimin e përgjithshëm të shoqërisë (43).  Në të kundërt, shoqëria do të jetë e privuar nga shumë shërbime që mund të realizojë ky grup dhe kostoja e jetesës do te jetë më e lartë (37). Siç shihet, arsimi i femrës është i rëndësishëm për krijimin e një mjedisi familjar të lumtur e të bazuar në marrëdhëniet e respektit të ndërsjelltë brenda çiftit dhe në edukimin e fëmijëve. Në këtë mënyrë ai arriti të krijonte një paralelizëm ndërmjet prapambetjes së gruas dhe asaj të përgjithshme shoqërore. 
Madje në veprën e tij, Sami Frashëri arrin të bëjë edhe krahasime të guximshme  
ndërmjet figurës së gruas dhe të burrit. Ai hedh poshtë plotësisht thëniet se dituria  
mund të sjellë prishjen dhe rënien në gabime të femrës. Arsimimi, i cili sjell pjekurinë tek burrat, nuk ka pse të shfaqë një zhvillim të kundërt tek femrat (17). Sipas tij arsyeja e parë e të metave dhe gabimeve në botë është mungesa e dijes dhe në rast se ajo mungon tek gruaja, e cila është fija lidhëse që bashkon anëtarët e shoqërisë njerëzore me 
njëri-tjetrin, nuk mund të diskutohet për zhvillim dhe përparim të një vendi (18). Njeriu i cili vërtitet gjatë ditës në zyrat e shtetit, në punët e tregtisë e në punët e përgjithshme nuk mund të kapë dot nocionin familje në këtë qerthull, “por kur kthehet në mbrëmje në shtëpi e kupton se gjithçka tjetër, përveç këtij nocioni është boshe” (23-24). Meqenëse gruaja është ajo që krijon familjen, është qendra e saj, në vend që të luftohet për të krijuar marrëdhënie të mira dhe lidhje të afërta me partnerin në tregti, njeriu duhet “të jetojë në harmoni dhe dashuri me bashkëshorten, partneren e tij për gjithë jetën” (27).
	Siç u theksua edhe në fillim Sami Frashëri ashtu si në të gjithë veprimtarinë e tij si       
studiues, shkrimtar, mendimtar edhe në aspektin e dhënies së të drejtave të gruas
përqafon idetë më të përparuara të kohës. Por ajo që vlen të përmendet në përfundim të  
këtij shkrimi është fakti se ai nuk mjaftohet me përfundimet nga gjykimet e shumë
bashkëkohësve e tij. Për të Evropa nuk është i vetmi modeli i përkryer i modernizmit dhe  
zhvillimit. Ajo është një pikë referimi që duhet vlerësuar, por për disa të meta të saj  
në drejtim të emancipimit të gruas, duhet parë herë pas here edhe me sy kritik. Si një  
mendimtar largpamës i kohës ai arriti të dallojë se shoqëria amerikane e asaj kohe dhe  
lëvizja e grave në atë vend ishin një model tjetër që duhej ndjekur.

BURIMET
Aydin, Gulden.  “Kadin Bacak Bacak Ustune Atabilir mi?” (A mund të qëndrojë gruaja  
këmbë mbi këmbë?) (internet)
Çeri, Bahriye.  Türk Romanında Kadın.  İstanbul: Simurg, 1996. 
Peirce, P. Leslie.  Harem-i Hümayun.  İstanbul 1996. 
Şemsettin, Sami.  Kadınlar.  Ankara: Gündoğan Yayınları, 1996.

----------


## Warning

Terminologjia
Fjala grua në gjuhën shqipe ka disa kuptime më të ngushta nga kuptimi i përgjithshëm për gjinin femërore të moshës së rritur. Ky term përodret në veçanti për një krijesë të gjithis femërore të martuar, pra një femër e martuar.

Të drejtat e gruas (grave)
Gruaja nuk mund të themi se gjithmonë ka qenë e privilegjuar me të drejta të veta për ekzistencë, punë edukim dhe trashigimi. Të drejtat e saja varësisht nga periudhat kohore variojnë nga një gjendje në një tjetër. Arritja e të drejtave të veta gruaja si e till i arrin në vende të ndryshme në kohëra të ndryhme. Për shembull gruaja në Islam në vendet arabe të drejtat e veta i arrin në kohën e shpalljes së islamit.

Në suazat ndërkombëtare gruaja të dretat e veta fillon t'i kërkoje dhe ngadal t'i arrij që nga marshimi i 15000 grave më 8 Mars 1908, 15000 në Nju Jork.

Sot të drejtat e gruas zakonisht identifikohen me të drejtat e njeiut.


 Roli kulturorë dhe gjinorë
Gruaja ka rol shum të rëndësishëm në zhvillimet dhe ndryshimet kulturore në një shoqëri, gjithashtu dhe ndikon drejtpërdrejtë në zhvillimin dhe përparimin e gjinis njerëzore sepse ajo ka kontakt shum më të afërt me fëmijët.

----------


## Warning

Tema  mjaft  e zgjedhur.Po tjeret  sikur nuk kan cfare te thone lidhur me kete teme  apo nuk iu intereson se cfare  roli  luan gruaja  ne  shoqeri.Me  e keqja nga gjithe kjo eshte  se flasin vetem per nje  8 mars  qe eshte ni her  ne vite.:S

----------


## Baptist

fatmiresisht dhe fatkeqsisht e vetmja gje qe nuk e di pergjegjen ne kete pyetje eshte femra vet.
Disa nga ne mashkujt e dijne fort mirefuqine e paperballshme te ndikimit te femres ne kete bote - per sic thash, fatkeqsisht, sa me shume qe emanciopohen ato,  humbin me teper nga ky kualitet.

----------


## kikimiki

gezohem per integrimin e femrave ne shoqeri , por jane ca profesione te cilat nuk e kuptoj se si i lejojne ti fusin hundet edhe grate.
Psh me qellon te udhetoj shpesh  me Lufthansa si linje airore dhe si per dreq me qellon te kem si pilote femer , cfare dreqin kerkonte ajo atje , desha te zbrisja nga avioni por kur e mora vesh ishte teper vone , nuk kam gje ndaj tyre por jane ca prefesione me rrezik  te madh te cilat kerkojne nje presion  nervor te madh dhe nuk ebesoj se femrat mund tja dalin gjithmon.
Ka femra qe jane kirurge , po atje ckerkojne more o zot , me tregonte nje shok kirurg per nje kolegen e tij kirurge e cila nuk ja dilte dot gjate operacioneve dhe linte pacientet me barkun te fapur ne kerkim te kolegeve te vet qe te mbaronin operacionin dhe shume ngjarje te tjera.
Ok per integrimin e femrave , por jo ne te gjitha fushat.

----------


## injejti

gruaja asht sikur ni ,, perle,, e qmuar qe ka shum vler te madhe.

----------


## Dorontina

> Tema  mjaft  e zgjedhur.Po tjeret  sikur nuk kan cfare te thone lidhur me kete teme  apo nuk iu intereson se cfare  roli  luan gruaja  ne  shoqeri.Me  e keqja nga gjithe kjo eshte  se flasin vetem per nje  8 mars  qe eshte ni her  ne vite.:S


Keni shkru mjaft mir qe me duket mjafton veq me ju lexu , bravo qe vlersoni gruan apo i epni vendin e duhur ne shoqeri.

----------


## darla1

mendoije qe roli i gruase ne shoqeri eshte mjafte i rendesishem..dhe vendimtare per nje shoqeri qe shkone drejte zhvillimite dhe integrimite....une mendoije se roli i gruase ne shoqerine shqiptare duhet te aktivizohet me shume ne jeten ekonomike, politike. dhe shkencore..se per sa i perkete anes shoqerore dhe familjare...femrate shqiptare..jane vertet..te per tu marre shembulle..jane te ngrohta familjare te mira me norma..dhe.,,familja..qe ajo formone leshone pergjethsishte dashuri dhe besime....por kjo eshte nje aspekte..ndersa ne anet e tjera besoije qe gruja ka shume force shprehse dhe relalizuese ne idete e saje..thjeshte duhete te hapen pake rruget me teper per te...dhe ajo duhet te jete pake me dinamike..dhe e aktivizuare..besoije qe perqindja e gruase qe ativizohet sote per sote ne jeten politike ekonomike..ne shqiperi eshte nje shifer shume e ulet..dhe mos harroijme se kjo shifer tregone direkte dhe shume parametra te tjere..ne lidhje me shoqerine..integrimin..dhe perparimine e saje..gruja eshte nje force dinamike qe ka shume per te dhene..per te ndihmuare dhe kontribuare.....nje shoqeri pa dashurine dhe ndjenjate  e gruase ..eshte si nje lule plastike ne nje vazo pa dheune qe i duhet asaije per tu rriture...per te qelure lulet e saije....

----------


## zerbina

Roli i guas eshte rritur disi, por prap ka mangesira. Nuk krahasohemi me vendet perendimore ne kete aspekt.

----------


## ElLatino

Ende jan disa probleme qe kan mbetur nga komunismin e Enver Hoxhes.

----------


## IllyrianEndri

*Grua eshte vetem per sex edhe fasule* 

_e po nese Gezuar_

----------


## SaS

roli i gruas i patjetersueshem do te thoja !!!

----------


## Enii

> *Grua eshte vetem per sex edhe fasule* 
> 
> _e po nese Gezuar_


ti duhet ktesh hanger shume fasule ...

Gezuar 8 marsin kete weekend te dashura nena
 .

----------


## Tigri_Elbasanit

> *Grua eshte vetem per sex edhe fasule* 
> 
> _e po nese Gezuar_




o endri mbaji femrat mire se pa femra ska bote !

----------


## marcianna

Se pari do te doja te theksoja se te ne 8 marsi ka pesuar nje zhnderim dhe nje mutacion te cuditshem Nga nje dite revolucioni ku grate duhet te kerkojne te drejtat e tyre ne shoqerine shqipetare  ne nje dite ku grate gjejn nje moment pushimi nga punet e perditshme dhe dalin te gjith bashke shpesh vetem gra per nje kaffe per nje xhiro Ne te verte gjerat duhet te jene ndryshe. 8marsi duhet te jete nje dite ku te kujtohen dhe te rivleresohen potencialet e femrave , duhet te mos mbyllim syte perpara problematikave te shoqerise shqiptare mos harojm qe ne shume zona femrat shqiptare jo vetem jane te diskriminuara por dhe trajtohen si mall ,ku prinderit dhe partneret quajn normale ushtrimin e dhunes fizike dhe mendore Dhe mbi te gjitha mungesen e qendrave te specializura per trajtimin , mbrojtjen keshillim per keto raste. Shoqeria shqipetare duhet sensibilizuar duhen bere publike rastet e diskriminimit ne menyre te tille qe mos krijohet ideja e gabuar se kemi aritur cdo gje dhe qe ska gje tjeter qe mund te bejme . Mjafton te shifen komentet e ketij forumi per te kuptuar se ka akoma nga ata meshkuj teper maskilist me ide aq te prapambetura (dhe pse dine te perdorin kompiuterin, e cuditshme se si mund te emancipohet vetem gjysma e trurit....) qe i trajtojn femrat si objekt. Gezuar 8 marsin pra me shprese qe gjerat te nisin te ndryshojne , qe sensibilizimi publik te jete me i madhe, qe ne kte vit me pak femra te keqtrajtohen dhe ato qe keqtrajtohen te gjejne guximin per te thene stop dhe per te denoncuar cdo lloj forme te dhunes . Gezuar pra femra shqipetare ......

----------

